# anyone get a bfp after 12dpo & pms???



## barbikins

Hey Ladies,

I'm 2 days away from AF showing her face. I have PMS symptoms, 12dpo.....I feel like I'm totally OUT. Anyone else have these symptoms & still produced a BFP?! I'm sad....:cry:


----------



## soozandlily

I honestly can't remember what symptoms I suffered with previous pregnancies. However I have read time and time again of people 'feeling out' and getting their BFP. The problem with symptom spotting is the symptoms can be both AF or PG symptoms and only time (or a BFP) can tell! Good luck and don't let it get you down too much, not out til AF shows :)


----------



## CO09

I just got my BFP this past weekend and I was at 19 DPO
Progesterone causes the same symptoms for both PMS and early pregnancy, which is why so many women get so confused as to what they are feeling before they get a positive test. Best of luck to you!


----------



## mybabyluv3

I wish to be one of the ones that do but I'm still waiting too. 13DPO and PMS is in full-force. Been cramping and having backache for a couple days now. Trying not to count myself out yet. Will know soon. Just not soon enough.


----------



## barbikins

Thanks ladies! Well, I'm cramping & today when I checked my CM it had some brown spotting in it.....It feels the way my body gets when I'm about the get AF.
And today I tested with Ultra Sensitive IC's & they both have faint second lines. But I totally believe it's false.....I can't possibly feel this strong PMS & the spotting if I'm preggo.


----------



## scarletmyst86

I'm only 10 DPO and feeling PMS symptoms. I know pregnancy symptoms and PMS symptoms can be very similar so i'm just hoping for the best. FX'd for you as well.:dust:


----------



## ocean_pearl

I'm in the same boat, 13dpo, having mild cramps since 9dpo. And brown cm last night so I'm guessing I'm out. Thought I saw something on the frer this morning but think I didnt too...

Good luck sweet


----------



## Lozb

co09 did u test before 19dpo? just wondering if u got a faint bfp any sooner than 19dpo


----------



## ButGoodie

CO09 said:


> I just got my BFP this past weekend and I was at 19 DPO
> Progesterone causes the same symptoms for both PMS and early pregnancy, which is why so many women get so confused as to what they are feeling before they get a positive test. Best of luck to you!

Yes, I'm wondering too if you tested before 19 dpo. I am 15 dpo with a bfn and feeling discouraged/confused. Congratulations on your BFP, btw!! :happydance:


----------



## Guinea Pig

Oooooh i'll join in here if you ladies will have me. AF due today at the latest for me cd31 with 3 +opks last one being 2 weeks ago today. Tested this moring with fmu and an early hpt from superdrug BFN. Usually start my period with gush hot wet bright red blood but all I have today is lots of discharge with the odd brown streak in it. Boobs sore, crampy back, feel sick, metallic taste in my mouth. Soooooo should have had a bfp by now but not and yet still no bleed....xxx


----------



## ocean_pearl

My spotting has gone, so has my cramping, AF due tomorrow though eeek! 

Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## barbikins

Baby dust to you too! 
Well, I believe I have confirmed I have the faintest of BFP...but I don't know where it's going since I have cramps....& the brown tinge in my CM.


----------



## Guinea Pig

barbikins said:


> Baby dust to you too!
> Well, I believe I have confirmed I have the faintest of BFP...but I don't know where it's going since I have cramps....& the brown tinge in my CM.

Ooooh exciting!! Hopefully it will get darker. Try not to worry too much about the brown. Jeez my last two pregnancys were aaaall about the multi coloured discharge and bleeding. Very worrying but got two babies at the end of it so it's not always doom and gloom :hugs:

My brown cm has stoppped and the cramping is right down to a minimum. I feel sick and tired too. Gosh i feel soooooooo pregnant. Why can't i get a BFP to show it :shrug: Will not test tomorrow. Saturday if AF hasnt shown...

xxx


----------



## cancerlib

barbikins said:


> Thanks ladies! Well, I'm cramping & today when I checked my CM it had some brown spotting in it.....It feels the way my body gets when I'm about the get AF.
> And today I tested with Ultra Sensitive IC's & they both have faint second lines. But I totally believe it's false.....I can't possibly feel this strong PMS & the spotting if I'm preggo.

Whooohoo,congratulations. If u are very sure its a faint bfp and not an evap line, it will be darker. I got a faint bfp at 12dpo with my last preg and cramped like mad the day AF was to show,i believed its coming but it didnt show.
Cramping and brownish discharge are all common in pregnancy.
GL to U,hoping your test gets darker.


----------



## barbikins

Guinea Pig said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Baby dust to you too!
> Well, I believe I have confirmed I have the faintest of BFP...but I don't know where it's going since I have cramps....& the brown tinge in my CM.
> 
> Ooooh exciting!! Hopefully it will get darker. Try not to worry too much about the brown. Jeez my last two pregnancys were aaaall about the multi coloured discharge and bleeding. Very worrying but got two babies at the end of it so it's not always doom and gloom :hugs:
> 
> My brown cm has stoppped and the cramping is right down to a minimum. I feel sick and tired too. Gosh i feel soooooooo pregnant. Why can't i get a BFP to show it :shrug: Will not test tomorrow. Saturday if AF hasnt shown...
> 
> xxxClick to expand...


Thanks for sharing your experience. It makes me feel better. I'm starting to worry about miscarriage?! I'll just keep breathing & see where tomorrow takes me!

I feel like an a$$hole...I had a glass of wine on Tuesday & a mug of beer last night. That's how convinced I was that I wasn't preggo.


----------



## barbikins

cancerlib said:


> barbikins said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies! Well, I'm cramping & today when I checked my CM it had some brown spotting in it.....It feels the way my body gets when I'm about the get AF.
> And today I tested with Ultra Sensitive IC's & they both have faint second lines. But I totally believe it's false.....I can't possibly feel this strong PMS & the spotting if I'm preggo.
> 
> Whooohoo,congratulations. If u are very sure its a faint bfp and not an evap line, it will be darker. I got a faint bfp at 12dpo with my last preg and cramped like mad the day AF was to show,i believed its coming but it didnt show.
> Cramping and brownish discharge are all common in pregnancy.
> GL to U,hoping your test gets darker.Click to expand...

It is encouraging to hear that these are normal symptoms. Just very disconcerting! I will keep you all posted tomorrow morning. OR tonight if my digi comes back positive!


----------



## ButGoodie

Curses, curses. Guess my pms was just pms, because I started spotting this afternoon. I totally "felt" pregnant, too, so it was a disappointment! My plan is to somehow sedate myself for next month's tww. :) 

Good luck, barbikins... sending you a (gentle) hurricane of :dust:


----------



## barbikins

ButGoodie said:


> Curses, curses. Guess my pms was just pms, because I started spotting this afternoon. I totally "felt" pregnant, too, so it was a disappointment! My plan is to somehow sedate myself for next month's tww. :)
> 
> Good luck, barbikins... sending you a (gentle) hurricane of :dust:

Thank you!!! And all the best to you as well!
Baby dust for next month!!!! xo


----------



## ocean_pearl

Oooh exciting lovely!

So did you get that first faint line at 14dpo?

Gives me hope!


----------



## barbikins

ocean_pearl said:


> Oooh exciting lovely!
> 
> So did you get that first faint line at 14dpo?
> 
> Gives me hope!

Hey You!
Actually last night was the first faint positive on the ultra sensitive tests (13dpo) however I took a FRER in the morning & it was negative. I tested again this morning & again the faint positive's showed on all the tests I took (yeah about 3 of them!) and I bought a pack of two FRER's today & faint positives at 14dpo....as you can see, its extremely faint.

Last time I got pregnant, I had a strong positive about 3 days before my period. So very different experiences so far. Although I dont feel like I'm in the clear just yet.


----------



## ocean_pearl

barbikins said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Oooh exciting lovely!
> 
> So did you get that first faint line at 14dpo?
> 
> Gives me hope!
> 
> Hey You!
> Actually last night was the first faint positive on the ultra sensitive tests (13dpo) however I took a FRER in the morning & it was negative. I tested again this morning & again the faint positive's showed on all the tests I took (yeah about 3 of them!) and I bought a pack of two FRER's today & faint positives at 14dpo....as you can see, its extremely faint.
> 
> Last time I got pregnant, I had a strong positive about 3 days before my period. So very different experiences so far. Although I dont feel like I'm in the clear just yet.Click to expand...

How about trying a digi? I really hope it is your bfp, looks very promising :flower:

I'm thinking my af is coming, still have brown cm. She usually comes full force though so I'm finding it so confusing having two days of spotting :shrug:


----------



## barbikins

Ocean, I have the same symptoms as you. I've had cramping, pinching on/off for about 5 days in total now so I thought I was totally OUT!
Also, I have brown CM today. I should start my period today & by now it would have been full force flow...and still nothing yet. I'm hoping that these are just early preggo symptoms.
I do plan to buy digi's on my way home from work. My lines are so faint I'm not certain the digi can pick it up yet...but I can try tomorrow morning too. I will definitely update you tomorrow! 
And good luck for you as well!!!

PS: is that your wedding photo of you??


----------



## Dahlia2007

All I can say is that my last pregnancy, I had cramping and aches and felt like my period was coming. That was on 14 DPO. I tested the next morning and got my BFP


----------



## cancerlib

ButGoodie said:


> Curses, curses. Guess my pms was just pms, because I started spotting this afternoon. I totally "felt" pregnant, too, so it was a disappointment! My plan is to somehow sedate myself for next month's tww. :)
> 
> Good luck, barbikins... sending you a (gentle) hurricane of :dust:

Lol.....hahahhahha, sedate yourself? I'll remind you when the time comes.


----------



## ocean_pearl

barbikins said:


> Ocean, I have the same symptoms as you. I've had cramping, pinching on/off for about 5 days in total now so I thought I was totally OUT!
> Also, I have brown CM today. I should start my period today & by now it would have been full force flow...and still nothing yet. I'm hoping that these are just early preggo symptoms.
> I do plan to buy digi's on my way home from work. My lines are so faint I'm not certain the digi can pick it up yet...but I can try tomorrow morning too. I will definitely update you tomorrow!
> And good luck for you as well!!!
> 
> PS: is that your wedding photo of you??

The witch got me this morning! Going to start temping this month I think.

Keep us posted honey x


----------



## cancerlib

ocean_pearl said:


> The witch got me this morning! Going to start temping this month I think.
> 
> Keep us posted honey x

Oh,so sorry dear,March will be better. The main disadvantage of temping is,you wont know until u have ovulated, therefore it must be used with other methods in monitoring/determining ovulation.
Best of luck to u.


----------



## ocean_pearl

cancerlib said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> The witch got me this morning! Going to start temping this month I think.
> 
> Keep us posted honey x
> 
> Oh,so sorry dear,March will be better. The main disadvantage of temping is,you wont know until u have ovulated, therefore it must be used with other methods in monitoring/determining ovulation.
> Best of luck to u.Click to expand...

Thanks darling, yes I will be using opks too x


----------



## barbikins

Well, the digi came back negative. But I still have my faint lines....no AF.
I am planning to go get a blood test done. I dont like just these faint lines!
I guess it takes more than 1 day to darken?!
I still have slight cramps....not as bad. And my CM still brown. But no AF...
I'm not convinced because of my symptoms so I figure a blood test is a good way to go!
Here is my IC test results from this morning...
I also plan to test with my SMU.
 



Attached Files:







15DPO.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 60


----------



## ButGoodie

cancerlib said:


> Lol.....hahahhahha, sedate yourself? I'll remind you when the time comes.

LOL. Yes, please do... I'm good for the first week and a half, but then I become a symptom-spotting, straw-grasping, poas-addicted crazy woman. :) Good luck getting your little soldier!

barbikins, good luck with the blood test!


----------



## CO09

ButGoodie said:


> CO09 said:
> 
> 
> I just got my BFP this past weekend and I was at 19 DPO
> Progesterone causes the same symptoms for both PMS and early pregnancy, which is why so many women get so confused as to what they are feeling before they get a positive test. Best of luck to you!
> 
> Yes, I'm wondering too if you tested before 19 dpo. I am 15 dpo with a bfn and feeling discouraged/confused. Congratulations on your BFP, btw!! :happydance:Click to expand...

I did test several times before getting a BFP. I tested9,12, 17 and 18 DPO. The 19DPO had a very very faint line and it didn't get stronger until probably the next couple days. I had been charting and my temps were high for 18 days after O, so I was pretty sure I was pregnant. I was using ICs though, so I am not sure if that is why I didn't get a positive test sooner? I confirmed with First Response and also digital tests and I am still pregnant :thumbup: I'm not sure why I didn't get a result earlier, with my 1st son, I had a BFP at 12DPO on a digital...


----------



## Ava G

Hey girls I'm 12dpo today and feeling out of it. Leg cramps and back ache all symptoms of af showing up. But hey ho like u all say preggy symptoms also are like pms so will not give up just yet. Although it's been so long my hope is wearing thin. Good luck to u all x


----------



## barbikins

Well everyone, I got my AF....
It would seem that perhaps I was preggo but it just wasn't viable :o(
I'm hoping March is my month!!!


----------



## ocean_pearl

Sorry lovely, good luck for march x


----------



## barbikins

ocean_pearl said:


> Sorry lovely, good luck for march x

We are a day off on matching cycles! Good luck to you this month!!!
Hope it will be the one for both of us!

Hey, how long are your cycles? I am 30/31 days...


----------



## ocean_pearl

barbikins said:


> ocean_pearl said:
> 
> 
> Sorry lovely, good luck for march x
> 
> We are a day off on matching cycles! Good luck to you this month!!!
> Hope it will be the one for both of us!
> 
> Hey, how long are your cycles? I am 30/31 days...Click to expand...

Oh yeah! My cycles are quite short now, 27 days..it's annoying because I think I miss ovulation.

Are you on the march testing thread in the tww section? 

Good luck to you too lovely! Let's keep in touch I'll add you x


----------



## barbikins

Oh Ok...my cycles are longish! 
I'm not on TWW....I haven't ovulated just yet. Should happen some time in about....too many days! I almost think this period is worse than the TWW after Ovulation!
I just want to get down to baby making!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I added you too :o)

Hey is that a photo of you??


----------



## ocean_pearl

barbikins said:


> Oh Ok...my cycles are longish!
> I'm not on TWW....I haven't ovulated just yet. Should happen some time in about....too many days! I almost think this period is worse than the TWW after Ovulation!
> I just want to get down to baby making!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I added you too :o)
> 
> Hey is that a photo of you??

Yeah I'm not in tww either but it's a nice thread to chat to lots of women testing around the same time and buddy up :thumbup:

Yes this other tww is annoying, waiting to O! Can't wait for the baby making to commence! :happydance::haha:

Im using preseed this time as I didn't have much cm last time, hoping it helps x


----------



## ocean_pearl

And no that's not me :) loved the pic though as I love drinking tea!


----------



## barbikins

You Brits doooo love your tea ;) My hubby's mom is from the UK so I know this quite well LOL

I started taking supplements to increase healthy CM...and a couple other supplements for healthy uterine linings. So I'm hoping this may work this month!

Good luck using PreSeed. I thought about buying that but stopped myself. Let me know how it works for you :o)


----------



## ocean_pearl

Will do hun! We're in our fertile window now! Time to get bding! X


----------

